# Deutsche Bank sees Gold at $2000 by first half 2013 - slams USD...



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Deutsche Bank sees gold exceeding $2,000 an ounce in the first half of 2013. The bank cites growth in the supply of fiat currencies such as the U.S. dollar. &ldquo;When one has accumulated too much debt, while the right thing to do is pay it back, the easiest thing to do is default and hope your creditor has a short memory,&rdquo; Deutsche Bank says. &ldquo;We believe the Western economies in general are biased towards the latter, whether they will admit it or not. We expect a soft default will likely be the preferable course of action; a managed form of currency depreciation through various stages of quantitative easing or successive bailouts by central banks of the banking system. This &lsquo;easy&rsquo; scenario is good for gold, in our view. We expect the gold market to continue to respond positively to further central bank activity--which in our view is likely to continue to be biased towards further monetary expansion.&rdquo; Deutsche Bank adds that low interest rates are likely to keep making gold attractive due to a &ldquo;negligible&rdquo; opportunity costs and longer-term fears of adequate stores of value and wealth preservation.

From kitco news flash...


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

invision said:


> Deutsche Bank sees gold exceeding $2,000 an ounce in the first half of 2013. The bank cites growth in the supply of fiat currencies such as the U.S. dollar. "When one has accumulated too much debt, while the right thing to do is pay it back, the easiest thing to do is default and hope your creditor has a short memory," Deutsche Bank says. "We believe the Western economies in general are biased towards the latter, whether they will admit it or not. We expect a soft default will likely be the preferable course of action; a managed form of currency depreciation through various stages of quantitative easing or successive bailouts by central banks of the banking system. This 'easy' scenario is good for gold, in our view. We expect the gold market to continue to respond positively to further central bank activity--which in our view is likely to continue to be biased towards further monetary expansion." Deutsche Bank adds that low interest rates are likely to keep making gold attractive due to a "negligible" opportunity costs and longer-term fears of adequate stores of value and wealth preservation.
> 
> From kitco news flash...


I don't much care about relatively small gold price increases as what I buy gold for is the hope that gold will be worth something after the dollar crashes..why should I sell it before that? For what, paper currency that will be worthless?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I was more interested that this is the first major bank that has claimed they EXPECT western cow tries to default on their debt... It's the first public statement I have seen at all that suggests US defaulting... Sorta like "the start" of it all, slowly bringing it in to main stream media so that when it happens it is not a surprise?!?

$300 more or less in Gold prices is not that big between now and 6-9 months from now..., considering we have seen 30-day +/- $100 spikes...


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

Personally I don't think the US will ever default. It will just print endless money which will destroy the US$ and we'll economically self-implode.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Isn't that basically the same thing?


----------

